# Linuxtreiber



## The_Veggie (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir letztens die ,,TP Link-PA4010P" gekauft.
Weil Linux im Allgemeinen Probleme mit nicht vorhandenen/veralteten Treibern hat, ist meine  Frage ob ihr wisst mit welchen Linuxdistributionen diese dLANdinger kompatibel sind bzw. wie ich die Treiber dafür installiert bekomme, die natürlich *.exe sind.

Gruß 
Veggie


----------



## Research (25. Juni 2016)

???
Wozu? Plug and Play. Konfig macht man über Webinterface.


----------



## Dragonix (25. Juni 2016)

Etwas ausführlicher: Wenn das das Gerät ist, das ich bei Google finde, dann gibt's (abgesehen von Konfiguration, wie Research schon meint) kein Problem. Warum? Das Gerät arbeitet transparent, wenn du das mit der Ethernetschnittstelle deines PCs verbindest, stellt das Betriebssystem einfach fest "Oh, da ist ein Netzwerk" - ob du da einen Switch, einen anderen Rechner oder sonstwas an der anderen Seite der Ethernetverbindung hast, ist erstmal egal. Bloß für die Konfiguration existieren eventuell nur spezielle Windows Tools - falls die Konfiguration hingegen per Web Interface geht, ist auch das kein Problem.

Geht denn deine Netzwerkkarte/-chip unter LInux? Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, aber ggf. vorher testen/prüfen...


----------



## nordischerdruide (25. Juni 2016)

http://www.tp-link.de/resources/document/TL-PA4010_V1_UG_DE.pdf


----------



## The_Veggie (26. Juni 2016)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.
Wie erwartet habe ich unter Linux Mint Cinnamon 17.3 keinen Internetzugang gekriegt, bzw. er war wenn er vorhanden war langsam und stürzte immer wieder ab.
@Research Wie komme ich denn in das Webinterface von dem Ding?

@Dragonix Welchen Netzwerkchip meinst du?  Den von Mainboard?


----------



## Research (26. Juni 2016)

Das Teil hat eine IP. Die eingeben. (Browser.)
Network Scanner | heise Download kann helfen.
MAC müsste hinten auf dem Gerät stehen.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (27. Juni 2016)

Du kannst auch ins Webinterface deines Routers und dort nach verbundenen Geräte suchen. Dann suchst du dir dort die IP der/des Dlan Adapters. 
Abstürze dürften vermutlich eher aus der Stromsparmodi resultieren - zumindest ist das bei meinen von devolo der Fall. 
Die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit erhöhst du indem du die Adapter in einzelne Steckdosen (auch keine freien Steckdosen daneben) steckst und keine Mehrfachsteckdose benutzt.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Veggie (1. Juli 2016)

@Die_Himbeere Danke für deine Antwort, mein Problem ist das ich mit dem dLAN Adapter unter Linux kein Inet bekomme.
Wie bekomme ich den Energiesparmodi denn aus?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (1. Juli 2016)

Komisch. Ich spekuliere jetzt einfach mal und behaupte, dass so ein Dlan Adapter überhaupt kein Treiber benötigt und Plug&Play ist. 
Wenn dein Adapter allerdings Zusatzfunktionen wie z.B. WLAN repeater oder ähnliches hat könnte das wieder ganz anders aussehen. 

Um den Stromsparmodi auszuschalten musste ich eine Software installieren "devolo Cockpit" (bei mir sind die Adapter von devolo). Diese Software gibts auch für Linux , da würde ich mal an deiner stelle schauen obs die für deine Adapter auch gibt. 

Was noch helfen könnte falls du keine Verbindung zustande bekommst wäre eine neue Verbindung zu erstellen. 
Einfach unter Linux eine neue Netzwerkverbindung einrichten. 
Stell mal alles auf "Auto" in dieser Verbindung, vielleicht klappt das - andernfalls die Mac des Dlan Adapters der an deinem PC ist eintragen. Diese findest du möglicherweise im Webinterface deines Routers , im Handbuch oder (wie bei mir) über die Software des Dlan Adapters.


----------



## The_Veggie (1. Juli 2016)

Die Software gibt es nicht für Linux


----------



## Die_Himbeere (1. Juli 2016)

Alternativ, falls du einen Windows PC hast, dort konfigurieren oder im Netz schauen falls es einen Treiber von nem Hobby Entwickler gibt. 
Es steht aber immer noch im Raum ob denn die Software überhaupt etwas an der Sachlage verändert. 
Um welche Adapter handelt es sich denn?

Hast du das mit der neuen Verbindung schon getestet?


----------

